
My payphone runs Linux now - pavel_lishin
https://www.jwz.org/blog/2016/01/my-payphone-runs-linux-now/
======
daurnimator
Link is a testicle in an egg cup.

~~~
strangecasts
Yeah, it's the hotlinking warning (presumably to avoid people stealing
images). Until it's fixed, you can read the article by going to jwz.org/blog -
which you should, since it's a great hack.

